# Weston (not Lexington) Spring 2016



## cubingandjazz (Jan 28, 2016)

http://union.cubingusa.com/lexingtonspring2016/index.php

Events:
2x2 (2 Rounds)
3x3 (3 Rounds)
4x4 (1 Round)
5x5 (1 Round)
7x7 (1 Round)
3x3 One Handed (1 Round)
3x3 Blindfolded (1 Round)
Pyraminx (1 Round)

I said on the Lexington Fall 2015 announcement thread that this competition (in the spring season) would be Matthew McMillan and my last competition as co-organizers in greater Boston (we will both start university next year in different areas of the US). Actually, we are planning one more as well. Funds from this competition will go towards our last one (stay tuned!)

PLEASE NOTE THAT WE HAVE A 115 PERSON CAP. ADDITIONALLY, NO REGISTRATIONS OR PAYMENTS WILL BE ACCEPTED AT THE DOOR, NO EXCEPTIONS. ALL COMPETITORS MUST REGISTER AND PAY ONLINE. UNFORTUNATELY, NO REFUNDS WILL BE GRANTED TO COMPETITORS WHO REGISTER AND ULTIMATELY CANNOT ATTEND THE COMPETITION. 

Hope to see you there!


----------



## NJ Cuber (Feb 13, 2016)

Registered last night, so excited for Pyraminx and two rounds of 2x2.


----------



## cubingandjazz (Feb 17, 2016)

Registration is now full. Unfortunately, if you don't see your name on the registration list, you will not compete. As stated before, we cannot give refunds to any competitors who are on the list but cannot attend.

We can't wait to see both new competitors and familiar faces at the competition! Let me or Matthew McMillan know if you have any questions.


----------

